# Need Help picking up CPU cooler (urgent)



## Ironguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

My intel i5 stock cooler went bad . And i need a replacement urgent.

Budget - 2-3K max
CPU - Intel i5 4690K 
MB - Gigabyte Z97
Case - Zebronics ZEB-888R Red Desire 

Im having trouble understanding whether the cooler will be fit on my case . 

My case info - Desire | Cabinets | Intermediate | Zebronics - Always Ahea
There are 2 fans at side panel and i guess cooler can be 14 cm tall (measured from mother) . Some pics shows Cooler master fans are set up vertically facing. So  im just confused with measuring.

Im looking at Cooler master 212x but it seems it wont fit or i can go for cooler master hyper 103 but not sure which will fit.

Please help me out. I kinda need it urgent.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2016)

I think Cooler Master 212x should fit that with no problems.

It's not that large.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 20, 2016)

212X is 15.8cm high
So yeah it won't fit 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Nov 20, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I think Cooler Master 212x should fit that with no problems.
> 
> It's not that large.


You haven't seen a 212 in real life lol

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Ironguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Please suggest what other good coolers that fits my case ? Hyper 103 ?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 20, 2016)

Hyper 103 should fit in your case

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------

